

Exploring large projects with Projectile - pmoriarty
http://tuhdo.github.io/helm-projectile.html

======
tptacek
If you're not using Helm, you're not using Emacs the way it's meant to be used
in 2014. It sounds crazy to suggest than an Emacs extension could transform
your workflow, but Helm can.

Projectile is cool, but mostly I just use it so I can quickly and recursively
find-files in my current project.

~~~
swah
I'm torn about using helm. It looks cool and can display a lot of information,
but ido seems to disrupt your workflow less, the way emacs masters of old
wanted it to be.

------
jdreaver
I regularly use projectile with helm. I particularly like helm-projectile-
grep/ack, which runs grep or ack on the files in the project. Another great
feature is the set of projectile commands to toggle between a test and
implementation file (assumes you use a test directory structure that mirrors
your code's structure), or simply find a file in your tests.

------
swah
Note that Projectile is about dealing with projects, but Helm is providing the
split window UI in the video. Completion like ido, using the minibuffer, could
also be used.

(Helm is the sucessor to anything.el
[http://www.emacswiki.org/Anything](http://www.emacswiki.org/Anything))

~~~
Ixiaus
Helm is amazing. Helm all the things.

One of my favorites is _helm-hoogle_ for completion of Haskell type
signatures, function names, etc...

------
barrkel
I recommend adding in helm-git-grep if you're working on a git repo. It's how
I navigate most code now.

